# Tecumseh Carburetor 640052



## Toro826 (Feb 8, 2015)

Having issues with Toro snowblower staying on. I have cleaned the entire carb. It will run fine after cleaning for approx 15mins then eventually stalls. Now having a hard time to start again - only starts if the choke remains on - then will stall after a few mins. 

Any thoughts or advice?

Has anyone else had issues with this model - Tecumseh Carburetor 640052

thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello toro826, welcome to *SBF!!* what is the serial number of your machine, post a pic or two of your machine also if you can


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to the Toro Hangout on SBF!

You have a lean condition...starving for fuel. Blocked bowl vent, bad gas cap (also has a vent), collapsing fuel line, clogged fuel filter are some of the common causes.


Also, how did you clean the carb? Full tear-down & soak?


----------



## Toro826 (Feb 8, 2015)

followed this


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That guy's a cowboy! he does a good job explaining the various components.

I personally prefer full disassembly including welch plug removal, soak in a gallon can of carb cleaner, rinse in hot water then blow out all of the passages with compressed air. I dread using aerosol carb cleaner.

With that said, see if loosening the gas cap brings the machine back to life when it starts running rough.

Also is yours an emission / fixed-jet carb? If it is an adjustable jet, have you tried opening the main jet a bit?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

oh and +1 on the pics


----------

